# Post installation of rafter baffles



## js10966 (Apr 16, 2011)

What is the best way to install rafter ventilation from the soffit vents to the attic in an existing home? The room in question is over a garage with knee walls on both sides. How would one get a rafter baffle between the batted insulation within the walls and the roofing nails from the decking down to the soffit vents without tearing out the walls?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

You are on a Roofing Forum, so I am assuming you are removing the roof during this ventilation renovation? Through the decking- remove plywood and vent and re install. 
If you are not re-roofing, sliding rigid PVC piping through from above passing to the below. Three 2" pipes should yield around 18 sq. inches per bay- if my calculations are correct (3 pipes x 2" @pie 3.14 =18.84 sq. inches)


----------



## js10966 (Apr 16, 2011)

New roof was just completed and during the reroof a Freon line that was right on the roofline was punctured. There was no attic access so we had to cut an access point in the ceiling and we found that there were no rafter baffles to allow for air flow from the soffit vents the attic to exhaust out the ridge vent. This explains the issue the owner has stated that the air conditioning is always running in the summer and even with that it stays warmish. With no circulation the walls would get extremely hot along with the attic. We had also thought about pvc pipe and since you have that as a viable solution we will take a closer look at it.


----------



## Merge (Oct 22, 2015)

are you are removing the roof?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

*Post re-roof rafter baffles installation*

Unfortunately for you there are only 3 ways i know of to install baffles to ensure attic insulation does not block soffit intake airflow.

1-Do it from inside the house. New homes makes it easy since you do it before hanging the drywall up. Since this is not your case, you would have to crawl (or have someone crawl for you) in the attic. In most cases, It is extremely difficult or impossible.

2-Remove eaves roof deck and install from outside the roof. 

3-Remove soffits and install from underneath, re-install soffits (might as well install new ones now).

If none of the above is possible and you know the soffits are blocked, consider installing roof intake vents.

www.saferoofing.ca


----------

